# Kitchen cabinet pulls



## Lesfloyd (Feb 3, 2015)

We have beautiful maple cabinets in our country kitchen. We decided on a new set of pulls for the cabinets to match the polished bronze light fixtures. We finally found the ones we liked and ordered them. When I took one of the old ones off we noticed the wood was lighter under the pulls. The new style doesn't cover those marks, any ideas short of restaining all the cabinet doors? There are 24 doors and 48 pulls! Thanks for any and all help !


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome to the site. Can you post a picture or two maybe someone can come up with something.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 3, 2015)

Polished bronze washers/escutcheons ?


----------



## Lesfloyd (Feb 4, 2015)

Here is a photo of the issue we have


----------



## joecaption (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd try some wipe on Poly, may take a few coats. (yes there is such a thing.)
Only need some on a rag using the tip of your finger.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2015)

UV changes the colour and the lighter colour might change within a few month. I would just wait some time before looking at fixes.


----------



## mako1 (Feb 4, 2015)

nealtw said:


> UV changes the colour and the lighter colour might change within a few month. I would just wait some time before looking at fixes.


 
+1 The surrounding area will darken with time and fade into the old.Trying to fix the difference now can create more problems that will never look correct.


----------

